# 4 wheelers and trailer stolen Victoria



## shallowsport1344 (Jan 2, 2008)

My brother and friends are on a bow lease right off Victoria Loop 463, just before Highway 59 overpass. The entry fence to the lease is on left hand side of road, off a small paved side road. Between 8 pm last nite and 10 am this morning, these four 4 wheelers were stolen:

New 2010 Suzuki 750 AXI, Green, black foam around both front and back racks, mud tires, along with Trailer, plate # CRMN79. Trailer has a attached grate rear loading ramp.

Suzuki Quad Master 500, red

Artic Cat 400, lime green, front winch, mud tires

Kawasaki Brute Force 650, red

If anyone saw something, please let me know. I had a 4 wheeler stolen before and it sucks. Please be on the look out for these. These type of things need to stop or you could be next.. Thanks


----------



## golfer47 (May 13, 2006)

I hunt 2 miles past Nursery, I hope our 4 wheelers are ok?


----------

